# Zenith Heritage 146 In Depth Review



## WatchSeekr (Apr 27, 2012)

Zenith Heritage 146 In Depth Review, its over 10 minutes but well worth viewing. Let us know what you think!

-The WUS Team


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice Watch!


----------



## Kal El (Nov 9, 2014)

Awesome classic chronograph. Perfectly sized and clean dial, although I prefer the Hodinkee version.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

dantan said:


> Nice Watch!


38mm no date chronograph - could this be the Zenith you've been waiting for Dan?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

No Date - check

Under 40mm - check

Manufacture movement - check

Zenith = I want

I think that one of these would be high up on my shortlist!



siranak said:


> 38mm no date chronograph - could this be the Zenith you've been waiting for Dan?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

It's a nice review and provides a lot of information. It is indeed very attractive as a chronograph for it's classic style and yet it is modern and completely new. For instance the sub seconds dial is a mixture of the old and the new. I do think that 'Zenith Heritage 146' is a good model name and adding the 'Chronomaster' title is a bit of overkill.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

I wonder how well the chronomenter is for this watch?


----------



## closeset (Jun 9, 2017)

the classic design is always the best


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

nice modern classic


----------



## handsoverfist (Feb 9, 2017)

I have the 42mm chronograph classic, and whilst it is thinner and probably more svelte and 'under-the-cuff' than this, which has sportier lines, I will consider moving it on and hunting one of these. On the basis that I have a very, very small wrist.


----------



## jason042779 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looking to add a classic chrono to my collection, and this might be the one...


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Has anyone got any more IRL pics? I don't think they're on shelves yet? Really, really, digging this one.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

When will this watch be released? The blue dial looks sweet..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handsoverfist (Feb 9, 2017)

dayandnight said:


> When will this watch be released? The blue dial looks sweet..


I believe they're being rolled out in some markets already. I'm in Australia - ETA is September, last I heard, for Oceania


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

Great review! Thank you for posting.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

handsoverfist said:


> I believe they're being rolled out in some markets already. I'm in Australia - ETA is September, last I heard, for Oceania


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

handsoverfist said:


> I have the 42mm chronograph classic, and whilst it is thinner and probably more svelte and 'under-the-cuff' than this, which has sportier lines, I will consider moving it on and hunting one of these. On the basis that I have a very, very small wrist.


I wished they made the chronograph classic in 36-38mm. It would be perfect (for me at least).


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Anyone else wondering what this might look like on the steel bracelet from the 38mm EP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handsoverfist (Feb 9, 2017)

MichaelKG said:


> I wished they made the chronograph classic in 36-38mm. It would be perfect (for me at least).


Agreed - hence I'm now moving it on to down-size in both collection and diameter !


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

When are these beauties going to finally be arriving at Authorised Dealers?!


----------



## RossFraney (Mar 2, 2017)

It's a shame this is 42mm, can anybody attest to how well it wears in comparison to smaller watches?


----------



## jason042779 (Oct 30, 2014)

Wish it was COSC-certified, but whew, beautiful...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

This is a 38mm Watch:

Zenith Heritage 146



RossFraney said:


> It's a shame this is 42mm, can anybody attest to how well it wears in comparison to smaller watches?


----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

This is magnificent.
If only this piace of art was 36mm instead of 38, It will be perfect for my wrist.


----------



## mps354 (Jul 18, 2011)

siranak said:


> Anyone else wondering what this might look like on the steel bracelet from the 38mm EP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing. Do you know if it will fit?


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

mps354 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Do you know if it will fit?


Theory makes me think so. It's got what appears to be the same case as the original 1969 and that has the bracelet option.

Still yet to see anyone on the forums buy a heritage 146. Plenty of the new dial El Primeros showing up in the threads though. Maybe the latter has taken away some of the attraction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

siranak said:


> Theory makes me think so. It's got what appears to be the same case as the original 1969 and that has the bracelet option.
> 
> Still yet to see anyone on the forums buy a heritage 146. Plenty of the new dial El Primeros showing up in the threads though. Maybe the latter has taken away some of the attraction.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They aren't available for purchase yet.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

S. Wind said:


> They aren't available for purchase yet.


That's a pretty fair reason 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elixxxer (Jul 6, 2011)

A chronograph is what I want to add to my collection next, and although this checks every box on my "must-have" list, the legibility seems like a deal breaker. I completely lose site of the hands throughout the majority of the review video, which is a real shame.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I had a day off yesterday and went to our local Zenith Authorised Dealer yesterday.

They are not expecting this model to be out until late September, perhaps even October.


----------



## psbero (Sep 26, 2014)

dantan said:


> I had a day off yesterday and went to our local Zenith Authorised Dealer yesterday.
> 
> They are not expecting this model to be out until late September, perhaps even October.


Thats a shame, I wouldn't mind checking them out either


----------



## tacotom (Jan 6, 2015)

I was planning a trip next week to hopefully try it on, as well as decide a preference between the 38 and 42mm tri color. Heres to hoping they have the updated subdials at the least when i go.


----------



## watchuseekuser2015 (May 26, 2015)

siranak said:


> Anyone else wondering what this might look like on the steel bracelet from the 38mm EP?


I was wondering the same thing.

When the Original 1969 38mm watch was re-released in 2014, it had the option of coming on a steel bracelet or a leather strap. Apparently the current Original 1969 38mm watch (aka the Chronomaster El Primero 38mm 03.2150.400/69.C713), no longer comes on a steel bracelet. It only comes with leather straps.

But I found an old picture of the 1969 38mm on bracelet and did some quick photo manipulation to put the bracelet on the new Heritage 146 in blue. It looks magnificent.

Original 1969 38mm on steel bracelet upon re-release in 2014 (no longer available):








New 2017 Heritage 146:








Result of pasting the steel bracelet on the Heritage 146:


----------



## phil h (Aug 18, 2007)

watchuseekuser2015 said:


> I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> When the Original 1969 38mm watch was re-released in 2014, it had the option of coming on a steel bracelet or a leather strap. Apparently the current Original 1969 38mm watch (aka the Chronomaster El Primero 38mm 03.2150.400/69.C713), no longer comes on a steel bracelet. It only comes with leather straps.
> 
> ...


The updated 38mm does come on a bracelet, I have seen the grey dial and blue dial in ADs in the U.K. On the bracelet. I haven't seen the updated silver dial anywhere.


----------



## watchuseekuser2015 (May 26, 2015)

Just saw that Zenith as a new rose gold version of the Heritage 146 on its website. This color combination is really stunning.


----------



## onomatopia (Oct 8, 2009)

They're available. Swiss concept in Sydney has them in stock. I think Perth dealers has been slack. Need to get on their case to stock them.


----------



## onomatopia (Oct 8, 2009)

The bracelet from the chronomaster 38mm will fit. It's the same case.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hopefully, in a few weeks' time, when I am in Melbourne, I shall be able to view these in the flesh.


----------



## LiquidPZA (Jul 11, 2011)

Fantastic, thanks for putting in the work.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Need more feedback on these beauties!


----------



## msnup69 (Feb 19, 2017)

So stylish. One of the very few chronos i would consider purchasing. The Hodinkee version even nicer, but alas a lim. ed. & out of my price range anyway.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## wooly88 (May 17, 2014)

Anyone have issues with seeing the hands? I have this watch and maybe it’s my aging eyes but they’re difficult to see in certain light for me.


----------

